
What can policymakers learn from happiness research? - nreece
http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2010/03/22/100322crbo_books_kolbert
======
jazzdev
Should society try to increase our standard of living or our happiness?

The happiness research also provides another reason for not trying to "fix"
the gap between rich and poor: _It is not immediately clear, however, why
growing inequality should elicit such compassion if lower-income Americans
themselves have not become less happy._

